# 2012 Orca



## OHroadie

OK lets get this one going. I doubt there will be any major changes to the frame if any at all. I am hoping there will be some cool new color combos and have been waiting patiently to see something posted on the new stuff. 

Anybody got in the inside scoop?


----------



## BunnV

Ha! 2012? I still haven't seen a 2011 in person. I'd love to see ANY color, new or old. 

The closest shop to me that has one is 2 hours away and it's not even my size


----------



## OHroadie

Yeah still the same story on 2011 gold frames...limited supply. Nobody wants to stock a 3.5k frame, yet I can go buy a 7-10k trek almost anywhere around here. 

I talked to Orbea a couple times and they told me the '11 gold frame production will get bumped up, but that doesn't make sense with 2012 being announced in a couple months.


----------



## BunnV

I've seen 4 or 5 Pinarello Dogmas out on the road. Their $5500 price tag (frame and fork only) make the $3500 Orca seem like a bargan.


----------



## danielc

I've had a chance to see both gold and silver level frames. A guy I ran into was on an orange Euskatel gold frame after an insurance replacement of his stolen 09' Orca and he loves it. He was riding a 60cm and weight about 220 and said it was rock solid. 
I still can't figure out how the gold frame compares to an '10 Orca in terms of carbon layup. I'd imagine it would be in between the gold and silver level perhaps?


----------



## Yeti guy

No 2011 Orca's spotted in my area either and not even thinking about the 2012's, well yes maybe I am! Rare bikes though. Still lovin my 2009 Onix.


----------



## OHroadie

Up to this point the Euskatel team has been riding the Orange/Carbon Orca from 2011. I just now finished stage 14 and see that Sanchez is on different bike. The paint scheme looks like the 2011 Silver/carbon, but maybe not. 

Do you think the team would switch to the new model year bikes halfway through the Tour?


----------



## BunnV

OHroadie said:


> Up to this point the Euskatel team has been riding the Orange/Carbon Orca from 2011. I just now finished stage 14 and see that Sanchez is on different bike. The paint scheme looks like the 2011 Silver/carbon, but maybe not.
> 
> Do you think the team would switch to the new model year bikes halfway through the Tour?


I saw that too, I thought it was a white / carbon one. I wonder why he changed?


----------



## danielc

Its the same gold level frame just with a custom paint job. Has a bunch on 8s on it from the beijing olympics. You can see detailed pics on cyclingnews.com


----------



## OHroadie

nice find Daniel. I thought the new stuff would be at the TDF but maybe not.


----------



## jerm409

they were riding the 2011 Orca Golds in last years tdf as well!! i have been waiting on a blue/carbon orca gold di2 frameset for about 3 months. with such limited supply i doubt they change the bikes for 2012. maybe just the paint.


----------



## tanong

I haven't recieved Orca 2011 yet.


----------



## BunnV

Hey tanong, did you get your Orca?
I just ordered a 2012! :23:


----------



## tanong

BunnV said:


> Hey tanong, did you get your Orca?
> I just ordered a 2012! :23:


I got my Orca on Oct. Already ride for 1,000 kms. I really love the bike. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BunnV

tanong said:


> I got my Orca on Oct. Already ride for 1,000 kms. I really love the bike. You won't be disappointed.


Awesome, that's great news. Have you posted pictures somewhere? I'd love to see it


----------



## BunnV

*I'm getting closer!*

ORCA GOLD / ORB101
In stock and reserved (for me damnit!):yesnod:


----------



## BunnV

:cryin: The wrong size came :cryin: 
I have to wait another week :cryin:


----------



## JimmyORCA

BunnV what color did you end up ordering??


----------



## BunnV

JimmyORCA said:


> BunnV what color did you end up ordering??


JimmyO, I always knew that I wanted an orange one. I stared at it for more than a year and planned how I would build it.

But the more I looked, the more I liked the blue one. I think it's time for a change. I already have an orange Ibis Mojo and an orangeish '07 Orca. 

So, I ordered the *BLUE.* :thumbsup:

I know you will approve!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Nice, can't wait to see your build!!!


----------



## BunnV

Thanks! I cant wait either. The LBS called today, my wheels will be in this week. The frame maybe in two weeks. 

I want to run the new 2013 SRAM Red but that wont be available til February. I have bars and I should have brakes from eBay soon. (TRP 970 SL). 

Since I still have my '07, I can be patient with this build and do it exactly how I want it. Your bikes have been inspiring to say the least. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

What wheels are you goiing to use? Right now I am using Rolf Prima Elan for my winter use.


----------



## BunnV

JimmyORCA said:


> What wheels are you goiing to use? Right now I am using Rolf Prima Elan for my winter use.


I saw that and I thought it was ironic because I had already ordered some Rolf Prima's but a new model called ARES. I got the ARES 4 which is a 46mm full carbon clincher. I've always wanted a set of Vigors but never got them. When I saw the ARES on the website I bought them sight unseen. I love the paired spokes and I always wanted some deep full carbon wheels.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Nice wheels, kinda looks like the Corima I am using on my Look.


----------



## BunnV

Yes, very similar to the Corima. I like those too. I've never seen any here in the US. Here I see millions of Mavics, lots of Reynolds and then ENVEs. I guess Easton too. I don't see Rolfs too often but I do see them.


----------



## BunnV

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 12/13/2011, By End of Day :2::yesnod::ihih::crazy::yesnod:


----------



## BunnV

*Got it........*

Brown Santa came today. 

My Orca Gold is the first new style Orca I've ever seen in person. It's even nicer than I thought or hoped. I won't be putting it together any time soon because I want the new SRAM Red and it wont be out until February. Still, I can go into my garage and salivate whenever I want, it's that pretty. Plus, I still have my '07 to ride and enjoy. I have to say my old one looks good even next to the 2012.

And yes, I need a new camera


----------



## cda 455

BunnV said:


> Brown Santa came today.
> 
> My Orca Gold is the first new style Orca I've ever seen in person. It's even nicer than I thought or hoped. I won't be putting it together any time soon because I want the new SRAM Red and it wont be out until February._* Still, I can go into my garage and salivate whenever I want*_, it's that pretty. Plus, I still have my '07 to ride and enjoy. I have to say my old one looks good even next to the 2012.
> 
> And yes, I need a new camera


Go into your garage  ????


How about temporarily hanging it next to your bed :thumbsup: ?!! 

At least until you get the rest of the components.


----------



## Yeti guy

Beautiful bike BunnV!


----------



## BunnV

cda 455 said:


> Go into your garage  ????
> 
> 
> How about temporarily hanging it next to your bed :thumbsup: ?!! .


You are right. I'll just point my wife to rule #4 if she complains! :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

Yeti guy said:


> Beautiful bike BunnV!


Thank you very much Yeti guy. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## cda 455

BunnV said:


> You are right. I'll just point my wife to rule #4 if she complains! :thumbsup:


:lol: 


Forgot about Rule #4!


----------



## joep721

BunnV, that's a sweet bike. You are going to love it. Every time I ride mine, I hear this small voice that says "you're not pushing me enough. Got anything left, chump... LOL". These bikes just seem to want to go fast. Congrats!


----------



## BunnV

Thanks joep721,
Your bike helped me decide to buy mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

Congratulations BunnV!!! 

I must agree good choice on the color!!!

Makes me want to take mine out and go for a ride (when will it stop raining in Taipei!!!)

Congrats again, can't wait to see the complete build!!!


----------



## BunnV

Thanks JimmyO! I figured you'd like the color.:smilewinkgrin:

Don't hold your breath waiting for my build, it will take at least until February while I wait for the new RED group to become available. 

Hopefully it will stop raining soon in Taipei so you can get some dry miles on yours!


----------



## BunnV

*Getting closer........*

Check it out and tell me what you think! I need the new SRAM Red group, some tires and a saddle and I'm good to go. It's 8.84 lbs so far. Just think, some guys have complete bikes that are that light! Crazy!


----------



## mecam

BunnV said:


> Check it out and tell me what you think! I need the new SRAM Red group, some tires and a saddle and I'm good to go. It's 8.84 lbs so far. Just think, some guys have complete bikes that are that light! Crazy!


Sick! :thumbsup:

-


----------



## BunnV

*Progress!*

I got my tires and saddle. I cut the steerer. Currently it weighs 10.61 pounds. I need the drivetrain and pedals. I can hardly wait for the new SRAM Red! Meanwhile, I'll keep staring at it and taking pictures of it. 

Feel free to compliment or criticize as you see fit!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Nice!!!

Let me know how the tires ride!!! Really like the matching color of the tires to the bike!!!


----------



## Yeti guy

Gorgeous bike! And I like those bars too.


----------



## BunnV

Jimmy, I've been running Ultremo tires for a few years now and absolutely love them. They roll fast, grip great and don't need super high pressure to be fast. I used to run them at 120, now I run 100psi and the ride is much more forgiving but the speed is still there. They aren't the longest lasting tires but they are race tires so that is to be expected. 


@ Yeti guy and Mecam, THANKS! 
Yeti guy, I won't get to try the bars til my group is available but they sure look good, very well made and pretty light at 347 grams. They feel good in my hands but I need shifters and bar tape to really tell.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Nice, I think I will try a pair next time when I need new tires.


----------



## mecam

All I can say is WOW! That thing is bad a$$....


----------



## BunnV

mecam said:


> All I can say is WOW! That thing is bad a$$....


Thanks mecam, I appreciate that....and I agree!


----------



## lockwood1

Freaking awesome frame Bunn V congrats but
what can you tell me about the handlebar/stem combo? I been looking at those for a while


----------



## BunnV

lockwood1 said:


> Freaking awesome frame Bunn V congrats but
> what can you tell me about the handlebar/stem combo? I been looking at those for a while


Thanks lockwood1. The bar/stem combo is branded "Climax" and I honestly never heard of it. I bought it off ebay from a Taiwanese seller with great feedback. I went for it based on the weight (claimed 350 grams, actual 347 grams!) and the price. I've always wanted one but the Most and the Cinelli versions are really pricey and not as light as the one I bought. I haven't actually ridden mine yet so I cant comment on how good it is, but it looks fantastic. When I get my bike finished I'll make sure to do a ride report on the bar/stem combo. I've never had one before.


----------



## lockwood1

Ok Bunn V I'll be waiting for your report on the handlebar.
Enjoy that beauty:thumbsup:


----------



## outcast7

I really like that bike... is that a 57cm?


----------



## BunnV

outcast7 said:


> I really like that bike... is that a 57cm?


Thanks! Yes, it is a 57cm.


----------



## armand993

dont forget to put inner liner on rear brake cable with some little donuts on it when routing rear brake or it will rattle in the frame real bad . this trick fixed my orca.


----------



## BunnV

armand993 said:


> dont forget to put inner liner on rear brake cable with some little donuts on it when routing rear brake or it will rattle in the frame real bad . this trick fixed my orca.


Thanks for the tip! Is that something I can see on your bike or is that all inside the frame?


----------



## lockwood1

BunnV said:


> Thanks for the tip! Is that something I can see on your bike or is that all inside the frame?


Hey BunnV I was about to ask you about those TRP brakes are those the 970SL model?
why did you decide to go that way instead of Red brakes? where do you get them from?
online, ebay or your LBS?


----------



## BunnV

lockwood1 said:


> Hey BunnV I was about to ask you about those TRP brakes are those the 970SL model?
> why did you decide to go that way instead of Red brakes? where do you get them from?
> online, ebay or your LBS?


Yes, 970 SL. I actually have Red (Black) brakes on my old Orca. I was going to use those on my new frame but I found out that they aren't any lighter than my old Force brakes (just 2 grams). I've always been intrigued by the TRP's so I went for it on eBay. They are super light and look very well made. I also like that they were available in white which is a little different in this World of 'murdered out' flat black everything bikes. I like shiny stuff! :thumbsup: I didn't even know about the new SRAM Red group when I bought the TRP's so if the new RED brakes are way better/lighter, I'll switch to those but I doubt it.


----------



## lockwood1

Those brakes are wayyyyyyy coooooool!:mad2:


----------



## armand993

its all inside the frame. keeps cable from rattling in frame. specialized has a bulletin on it on there new tarmacs, i read about it and did in on my orca. it worked.


----------



## newridr

Speaking of new 2012 Orca's, I have one for sale in the classifieds in case anyone's casually looking for one. NIB, matte black, 51cm (53.5 ett). Really sweet, but I built something else up this year and there's no room for another in the stable right now. Make me a (reasonable) offer.


----------



## BunnV

*Finally*

To busy riding it to take proper pictures but I will soon....

14.9lbs (with pedals, cages and Garmin mount) smooth, fast and QUIET!


----------



## mecam

BunnV said:


> To busy riding it to take proper pictures but I will soon....
> 
> 14.9lbs (with pedals, cages and Garmin mount) smooth, fast and QUIET!


That's freaking sweet BunnV...


----------



## BunnV

Thanks mecam. It's been a LONG time coming but well worth the wait.


----------



## JimmyORCA

NICE!!!

Congratulations on it finally complete!!!


----------



## BunnV

Thanks JimmyO!


----------



## lockwood1

BunnV said:


> To busy riding it to take proper pictures but I will soon....
> 
> 14.9lbs (with pedals, cages and Garmin mount) smooth, fast and QUIET!




FREAKING AWESOME:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
btw what saddlebag brand is that?


----------



## BunnV

lockwood1 said:


> FREAKING AWESOME:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> btw what saddlebag brand is that?


Thanks lockwood!
The bag is made by Serfas. I want to get a Fizik bag that clips onto the Fizik saddle.


----------



## lockwood1

BunnV said:


> Thanks lockwood!
> The bag is made by Serfas. I want to get a Fizik bag that clips onto the Fizik saddle.


I have one of those Fizik "clip on" saddlebags but didn't like the way it looks I think Scicon bags look way better.
BTW BunnV how do you find your Climax?


----------



## joep721

BunnV - That is one sweet bike. You have a great bike. Have fun and ride hard!


----------



## BunnV

lockwood1 said:


> BTW BunnV how do you find your Climax?


:blush2: That's a funny question if you think about it....

The Climax is a great bar/stem combo. I was a little nervous about the position (since you cant adjust it) but it is perfect. The reach of the drop is just right and the bend is way better than the ITM bar I have on my old Orca. The shape of the top of the bar is comfortable for seated climbing but I usually just ride on the hoods. The weight was decent (357 grams) and the finish is great. The look really compliments the modern lines of the Orca frame. Oh, and it's plenty stiff. I love it!


----------



## BunnV

joep721 said:


> BunnV - That is one sweet bike. You have a great bike. Have fun and ride hard!


Thanks joep721! I will have fun and ride as hard as I can! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redhead

*Orbea or Not?*

Test rode a Madone 5.5-Sram Force, Cervelo S2 Ultegra Di2, Felt F6-105's, Specialized Tarmac Expert SL3-Ultegraand a Wilier Grand Turismo- Ultegra so far. Out of those so far it is a toss up between the Madone, Tarmac and the GT. Tomorrow I will be test riding an Orbea Orca Silver with Full Sram Red components. I saw several "not so assuring" posts about the warranty service and wondered if this has been resolved. I also wondered if anyone had any comparitive input between the Orca and any of the others I listed. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

Redhead said:


> Test rode a Madone 5.5-Sram Force, Cervelo S2 Ultegra Di2, Felt F6-105's, Specialized Tarmac Expert SL3-Ultegraand a Wilier Grand Turismo- Ultegra so far. Out of those so far it is a toss up between the Madone, Tarmac and the GT. Tomorrow I will be test riding an Orbea Orca Silver with Full Sram Red components. I saw several "not so assuring" posts about the warranty service and wondered if this has been resolved. I also wondered if anyone had any comparitive input between the Orca and any of the others I listed. Thanks.:thumbsup:


Everyone here has already voted with their wallets for Orbea.

If you search, you'll find people have had warranty issues with every brand you mentioned. Pick your poison and take your chances, but choose the one that grabs you the hardest. For me, the choice was clear (twice...this is my second Orca and I still have the first one).


----------



## myorbea

I just got the 2013 orange/black orbea orca gold(team colour),with mavic carbon slr wheelset.Only put about 50 miles on it,love it so much.will post some pics later.


----------



## myorbea

BunnV said:


> Yes, 970 SL. I actually have Red (Black) brakes on my old Orca. I was going to use those on my new frame but I found out that they aren't any lighter than my old Force brakes (just 2 grams). I've always been intrigued by the TRP's so I went for it on eBay. They are super light and look very well made. I also like that they were available in white which is a little different in this World of 'murdered out' flat black everything bikes. I like shiny stuff! :thumbsup: I didn't even know about the new SRAM Red group when I bought the TRP's so if the new RED brakes are way better/lighter, I'll switch to those but I doubt it.


nice bike ,i try to purchase the same pair of the trp brake at ebay,but no luck,Can u tell where to get one,thanks.BTW nice colour,i have a 2013 orange orca gold,love it so much.:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

myorbea said:


> nice bike ,i try to purchase the same pair of the trp brake at ebay,but no luck,Can u tell where to get one,thanks.BTW nice colour,i have a 2013 orange orca gold,love it so much.:thumbsup:


There are lots of them on ebay!
Here's one: TRP R970 SL CNC Lightweight Calipers Road Brake White | eBay


----------



## franklinb965

*Just picked up*

This 2012 Orca on sale at my LBS. Just a few rides in, but so far so good.
View attachment 274352
View attachment 274474


----------



## franklinb965

View attachment 274475


Here is another pic (if it shows up).


----------

